# Solved: Problem play ram and rm from burned data disc



## khohen1 (Jun 1, 2004)

I have Windows 98, and Real Player v10

I used to have a lot of media files on my harddrive, so to save space, I burned them all to a data disk. This is about a year or more ago. I've since watched them, from the disk, on Real Player. 

Then I upgraded to RealPlayer 10 and wishing for SO many reason now that I hadn't. They now no longer play. I double click, Real Player starts, and then... it completely freezes. Completely. I have to ctrl+alt+del to stop Real Player before I can even use the rest of the computer. I've tried to play RM and RAM files from my hard drive, and those work.

I thought maybe if I could get them off of the CD I could play them, but it won't let me copy them to my hard disk. 

What the heck can I do to play these files? I mean, there's a lot of them, and I'd love to be able to watch them.

And if nothing, can someone tell me how to get them off my CD and back onto the hard drive?


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2004)

What happens when you try to copy them to your hard drive?


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

Try another media player, there are a whole lot of alternatives.


----------



## khohen1 (Jun 1, 2004)

Actually, I should have deleted this post last night. I feel like a moron now, but I looked at the bottom of my CD and it was smudgy, so I wiped it clean carefully and tried again. And it worked. So yeah, I'm a moron. Sorry for wasting your time.

On the other hand, Mystic Eyes, since you mention it, what other players can play RM's and RAMS? Because I know there are players out there that play other file types, but I don't know what they are, or which ones to trust. Do you use any that play most file types? Cause I'd love to play all of them off of one player.


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

All in one may be tough, I use this for Real's stuff.

http://www.afterdawn.com/software/video_software/video_players/real_alternative.cfm


----------

